# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > L >  haplogroup m1a3b- info?

## pamplemousse223

My mom and I both did 23andme and we have mtdna m1a3b. I tried to find info on it but can't find anything about this particular haplogroup. 23andme only has info on M1a itself:

"Evidence from several maternal haplogroups suggests that maternal gene flow from eastern Africa to Middle Eastern populations appears to have only occurred since about 2,500 years ago. M1a tends to be both the most frequent and the most diverse in Ethiopian populations. But it also occurs in Middle Eastern populations and geographically diverse Jewish populations. M1a lineages that are unique to each geographic region are relatively old, suggesting they diverged some time ago. However, there is also a shared lineage that has experienced a recent population expansion in both Ethiopian and Middle Eastern groups.

This expansion may have occurred roughly between 5,000-15,000 years, a time period associated with the adoption of agriculture and pastoralism in both regions. Jewish populations in Ethiopia share M1a lineages closely related to other Ethiopians. But other Jewish populations in Iraq or Europe appear to have distinct M1a lineages which branch off from the shared Ethiopian/Middle Eastern genetic type. These Jewish lineages may relate to the dispersal of Jewish populations from the Levant about 2,500 years ago."



What's strange is that my mother has Jewish ancestry from her father (my grandfather), my maternal grandmother has none (we are from Russia), so I'm not sure what to make of this, unless there's other data on this haplogroup?

----------

